# When an RPG launcher needs to be transported



## jis (Mar 7, 2019)

https://cbsaustin.com/news/offbeat/florida-man-tries-to-board-flight-with-rocket-propelled-grenade-launcher



> ST. AUGUSTINE, Fla. (CBS12)- A man from northeast Florida tried to get on a plane with a rocket propelled grenade launcher in his luggage, the TSA said Tuesday. ....


 He should have packed it in a large suitcase and checked it in as checked baggage on 97 or 91 from NWK or PHL to ORL instead. No one would have been the wiser. [emoji1] Admittedly would involve a bit of extra driving.


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 7, 2019)

I love Florida. :lol:

Here's another great offensively-Florida headline:

Florida mayor fires two shots at deputies at his home before his arrest for practicing medicine without a license

People are funny.  :giggle:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 7, 2019)

cpotisch said:


> I love Florida. :lol:
> 
> Here's another great offensively-Florida headline:
> 
> ...


You ought to see what goes on in the Lone Star State if you think Florida has weird people and happenings. :giggle:


----------

